# Oliver 159A Lathe Reeves Drive issues



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a 1954 Oliver 159A Lathe I just finished cosmetically restoring. Installed a 1 horse Lenze SMV VFD to run the 3/4 horse 3 phase 220 motor. VFD wired direct to breaker-motor is now wired with new plug into outlet wired to VFD. Before hand, I replaced the belt. When I turned on the lathe-the spindle stated turning and the machine ran beautifully. Quiet and strong. long story short-the machine is now not running-the motor is running fine-the Reeves drive is not. OK-before I tear into headstock and start removing the pulley disks etc. to see what is wrong…..Do I really need this Drive?-I can control the RPMS very easily using my VFD.-Why can't I just ditch the Reeves drive and run on simple pulley system? Has anyone out there done this? I see no reason why it won't work?
Any comments appreciated.

THX
Chris K
Atlanta, GA


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Keeping the reeves drive in conjunction with the VFD is what you want, as you want the motor to run as close to it's rated speed as possible (particularly with a TEFC motor if that is what you have). It needs the speed to maintain proper cooling… slow down too much or for too long and the motor will run hot - and heat is the enemy of motors.

Also - be very careful with the that setup where the motor is plugged into the VFD. If it should accidentally come unplugged (like someone tripping over the wire), you could seriously damage the VFD.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

I have an Oliver 167, it also has a reeves drive. The spring force of the reeves is what "tensions" the belt. If yours works the same way (and I don't know if it does or not) then how would you tension the belt?


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

I actually put a light tach to spindle and at 30 hertz-it was running 1550 RPMS-which seemed just about right. I figured I could just get a different belt-to run at a constant pressure against the pulley disc. I suppose I will get it fixed-problem is I made a couple of calls around to repair shops-no one knew what I was talking about-at this point-thinking of sending or taking headstock up to Eagle Machinery-I just don't want to mess with it. I have a drawing-but you can hardly make out the text-everything is in tiny hand written text. (I am 67-eyes are not great anymore). It is pretty amazing Oliver never seemed to put out a formal parts schematic and machine drawing. No one on vintage machinery blog seems to be aware of one either-and there are a ton of posts about the 159 reeves drives and issues.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

I wouldn't think you would find many repair shops that know about reeves drives. Now a days they use PWM controlled DC motors for many variable speed devices. That is what I'm looking into for modifying my lathe. I have a 3HP DC motor from a treadmill I am planning to use for this task.


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan-you are correct-Anyway-I got into the back of the machine-lubed everything up and now the Reeves drive is working well. I have my fingers crossed it all stays well.

Thanks all!


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

That is the beauty of these old machines, a little TLC goes a long way.


----------



## bons (Feb 3, 2013)

AMEN.


----------



## Bd24v (6 mo ago)

Bons, what belt did you find /source? I am in the rebuilding process of a model 159 and am having a heck of a time finding a new drive belt. I can get fairly close with some CVT belts, but the are not really quite right. Thanks in advance!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Reeves drive moving pulleys need cleaning/lube maintenance periodically, other wise they don't slide and present the problem you experienced. Do proper maintenance and it will work fine for a long time. Eventually the belt may wear through the pulley, then it needs replaced.


----------

